# My MAC Collection!



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 8, 2008)

NEW UPDATED COLLECTION!!! (11/26/08) This is about 90%- the other 10% is strewn about the house/purses/etc... Enjoy!

*Where I keep it all:*












*MSFs:*






*Piggies:*






*Mineralized Blushers and E/S:*






*Premade Palettes:*






*E/S and Blush Palettes that I made:*









































*Lipsticks and Slimshines:*





















*Lipglass/Lip Gelle:*











*Shadesticks/Paints/Paint Pots/misc.:*











*Lipliners:*






*Eyeliners:*






*Brushes:*


----------



## sharyn (Jan 8, 2008)

I love how you arranged the eyeshadows and you've got a nice brush collection! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jot (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice collection, love the shadow arrangement


----------



## User49 (Jan 8, 2008)

Cute cat too! Love your collection!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice collection!​


----------



## juxt123 (Jan 8, 2008)

woah i see a lot of purples!!


----------



## n_c (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 8, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## nunu (Jan 8, 2008)

great collection!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 8, 2008)

Lovely collection!!  I love your ideas of arranging them to take the pic!!   

By the way, what is on the bottom of all the lipsticks?


----------



## Bunny (Jan 8, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jan 8, 2008)

*Sophie loves MAC, and I love SOPHIE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

  By the way, what is on the bottom of all the lipsticks?  
 
They are little snowflake punch-outs that I put a swatch of the lipstick on so I could quickly see what color it was. Yeah... really REALLY bored one day!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 8, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## MsCocoa (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice collection, I love the way the eyeshadow is arranged!


----------



## frocher (Jan 11, 2008)

Great collection!  I love how you laid it out.


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Nov 26, 2008)

Updated!!!


----------



## revaannxx3 (Nov 26, 2008)

Where are the trays from !? I love them.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 26, 2008)

really nice collection


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 27, 2008)

wonderful collection!


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Nov 27, 2008)

I got the trays from Bed Bath and Beyond. They have them in all different sorts of sizes. They happened to fit perfectly in my makeup drawer!


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 27, 2008)

Very nice collection.


----------



## gitts (Nov 27, 2008)

I want my collection to be just like yours LOVE IT!


----------

